# Suggestions for an ebay big cabinet buy



## damo77 (Dec 12, 2011)

Just won the below cabinet for $6.50. Dimensions are 172x160x60.
Any great ideas?? 
ATM i have more enclosures than i have snakes so this could end up housing anything. I was thinking of dividing the two bottom shelves down the middle instead of the way they are now. Possibly put some lizards (my daughter wants a yellow beardie) and stimsons in the lower two shelves and use the top for something that likes to climb a little. 
Looking for suggestions from those that have more experience than me.
Thanks
Damian

After picking it up and finding out that it has been made with solid heavy pine boards rather than the usual light VJ boards I have decided to pull it apart to salvage the timber. It should be fairly straight forward as it appears to be a home made unit that has been mainly screwed together. At bunnings prices there is well over $100, maybe around $200 in timber there.
Now I need to find some plans for a decent sized beardie enclosure and plans for Pygmy python enclosures. Maybe a bank for the pygmys.


----------

